# Prog band names?



## ShreddMann (Oct 27, 2010)

Me and my friend are starting a prog band (dream theater-style), but we can't think of a good prog metal band name!!  if you could, i would appreciate some names. 
thanks
ShreddMann


----------



## Antimatter (Oct 27, 2010)

The Leg Of Time


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 27, 2010)

Taedium Vitae


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 27, 2010)

Antimatter said:


> The Leg Of Time



This.

But seriously, there's no formula to it, and a name that a forum comes up with won't be half as effective at describing your music as one you coin yourselves.


----------



## Dan (Oct 27, 2010)

I've said it before and ill say it again:

The Wacky Waving Inflatable Arm Flailing Tubemen or TWWIAFT

Platinum record selling name right there


----------



## Chickenhawk (Oct 27, 2010)

Dead Slut Gut Fuck.

Although, I think three of my projects names are the most-prog names ever:

Infinity Complex 
Nihilistic Desecration
Of The Rapture Born...

Too bad one of those is all-but-defunct (Rapture), ND is a brutal DM band, and IC is becoming less prog every day.


----------



## The Somberlain (Oct 27, 2010)

The Myth of Sisyphus


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 27, 2010)

The Somberlain said:


> The Myth of Sisyphus



The Myth of Syphilis?


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 27, 2010)

P versus NP

Touring Machine

Dijkstra's Algorithm

Amortized Analysis


----------



## PulpoxisxurxGOD (Oct 27, 2010)

Pick up Grey's Anatomy. I'm sure there's some cool medical term you could use.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Oct 27, 2010)

I'd aim for something memorable, unique, and well, something you won't hear anywhere else. Always pick a band name that will make you pop up first on google! Our band is named Enxcet, which is a portmanteau of 3 words (though giving them away would make our name make sense so thats a no no ) and if you google us, all you will find is us.


----------



## glassmoon0fo (Oct 27, 2010)

PulpoxisxurxGOD said:


> Pick up Grey's Anatomy. I'm sure there's some cool medical term you could use.


 
Necrotizing Fasciitis?


----------



## Arterial (Oct 27, 2010)

The Grey Knights


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 27, 2010)

ShreddMann said:


> Me and my friend are starting a prog band (dream theater), but we can't think of a good prog metal band name!!  if you could, i would appreciate some names.
> thanks
> ShreddMann



Wait, You can start bands with names from bands who already exist?

Fuuuuuck.

Guys, I'm starting this band called Metallica. It's going to be super sick.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 27, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Wait, You can start bands with names from bands who already exist?
> 
> Fuuuuuck.
> 
> Guys, I'm starting this band called Metallica. It's going to be super sick.




I have a logo for you!


----------



## GalacticDeath (Oct 27, 2010)

Probably won't get anything from here. Just think of any themes or concepts that you're trying to convey with your music and go with something that will compliment them.


----------



## JamesM (Oct 27, 2010)

Dream Theatre... Prog... Dream... Theatre...



Reverie Amphitheater...


----------



## The Somberlain (Oct 27, 2010)

metal_sam14 said:


> The Myth of Syphilis?



Make my highbrow crap lowbrow, woncha?


----------



## joelozzy (Oct 28, 2010)

*Nightmare Cinema*


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 28, 2010)

Look through your song titles and see if any of them work.

Either that, or The Onion Solution. Always loved that one.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Oct 28, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


> Too bad one of those is all-but-defunct (Rapture), ND is a brutal DM band, and IC is becoming less prog every day.



Perhaps name change to Infinity Simplex then?


----------



## Skyblue (Oct 28, 2010)

PulpoxisxurxGOD said:


> Pick up House. I'm sure there's some cool medical term you could use.


Fixed that one up for you


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 28, 2010)

Infinity Complex said:


> Dead Slut Gut Fuck.


 






CrushingAnvil said:


> Guys, I'm starting this band called Metallica. It's going to be super sick.


 
Sorry, this has been done. groph and I were in an improvised goregrind band called Metallica. We had a whamola and a guy who's never played a guitar before... and he played it upside down.


----------



## Kheros (Oct 28, 2010)

Cracked.com, anybody?


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 28, 2010)

GALACTIC MUSHROOM MONOLITH.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2010)

joelozzy said:


> *Nightmare Cinema*



There have already been at least two bands named Nightmare Cinema.

What about Theater of Dreams?
Ex-symphony?
Warning Fates?
Tower of Watching?
Various Strata?
Architecht of Spirals?
The Experiment of the Tension of Liquid?
Ex's King?
Crimson King?
Diamond King?


On a more serious note, try looking through books that you like for characters names or chapter titles.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 28, 2010)

Take a name from a Final Fantasy game.

Evrae Atlana


----------



## Malkav (Oct 28, 2010)

My band recently went through this exact issue, also prog-metal and also a bit leaning towards the Dream Theater side of things. After many many failed attempts at thinking of a good one we finally found it! Though I can't tell you what it is until we get a website up cause I don't want it stolen by a bunch of kids from Palestine who aren't prog metal at all. As a test search Ministry Of Lost Souls on facebook and what do you get? A fucking metalcore band that don't even list Dream Theater as an influence 

My best suggestion though:

Jizz Wagon Sky


----------



## Seebu (Oct 28, 2010)

Hot Anus.


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 28, 2010)

"Contrast"


----------



## gui94 (Oct 28, 2010)

joelozzy said:


> *Nightmare Cinema*





*General paralysis of the insane, **Lockjaw*, *Water on brain -* these are actually old disease names


----------



## red1010 (Oct 28, 2010)

Katana on an Aunning.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Oct 28, 2010)

1. Open wikipedia
2. Write in "physic"
3. Go to a random spot (most effective one would be something related to quantum physics)
4. Look for cool words (The ones that has a hyperlink in it)
5. Click the hyperlink
6. Check for even cooler words
7. ???
8. Profit
9. Give me a free ticket to your first stadium show.


----------



## Necris (Oct 28, 2010)

A name that consists of 2 vaguely Scientific sounding words followed by the word Experience or Experiment seems to work well.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 28, 2010)

Magnetostriction Experiment
Quantum Dot Experience
M-Theory
Magnetoelectric Product Property
Superfluidity
Hall Effect Thruster Experiment
Divergenceless Fields
Gedanken Experiment
Minkowski Constitutive Relations
Ehrenfest Lorentz Circumference Contraction Paradox
Relativistic Electrodynamics Experiment
Superluminal Velocity
Synchrotron Radiation Experience
Antisymmetric Field Stress Tensor
The Uniqueness Theorem
Vector Space Completeness
Incoherent Monochromatic Perturbation
Hermitian Conjugate Matrix Transformation
Minimum-Uncertainty Wave Packet
Fourfold Degenerate Tetragonal Symmetry
The Quantum Zeno Paradox


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 28, 2010)

>important/profound sounding adjective< >noun<!

or the ever popular

>Niche scientific concept you actually know nothing about but what you could gather from wikipedia!<


----------



## MetalGravy (Oct 28, 2010)

Momentous Discovery?
Spontaneous Evolution?
Makeshift Psychosomatic Accelerotron?
Mr Piggly's Magic Circus Parade?
Tempest in a Teabag?
Orwellian Paradigm Shift?


----------



## ElRay (Oct 28, 2010)

Prog Rock Band Name Generator
BBC - Gloucestershire Features -
Leon's Random Band Name Generator

Ray


----------



## Cabinet (Oct 28, 2010)

Symbiotic Biomechanic


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 28, 2010)

metal_sam14 said:


> The Myth of Syphilis?








Kheros said:


>


 So true too! (to some extent anyway)


----------



## Tones (Oct 28, 2010)

TEEEARS. RUNNNN.. REDDD!
Bring me the hammer-ons

^not quite though
Idunno I have the same trouble. I'm leading torwards just going for a very simple, one word band name. 
something odd like. "Yerp"
God I don't know.. I suck at making band names.


----------



## ShreddMann (Oct 28, 2010)

hey people
my band has actually been toying with some names...
xposed, misery z, or sceptrum...
feedback, please!


----------



## pailien (Oct 28, 2010)

Before you go asking others to perform a task that only you have the necessary tools to complete you should take a step back and examine the conundrum on a whole. Quote Marcus Arelius "What is the nature of a thing?". Ask yourselves who you are as a collective and what does your music say. You will then find it far easier to deduce a moniker based on said nature which would be far more suitable than picking something at random.......leave that to the emo douches


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 28, 2010)

SirMyghin said:


> >important/profound sounding adjective< >noun<!
> 
> or the ever popular
> 
> >Niche scientific concept you actually know nothing about but what you could gather from wikipedia!<


Or mathematical like, "Tesserect" (not bashing, as I think it's really cool), etc.

Or if you are the band 'Wormed' you use the weird math/science stuff for song titles and content. How else do you get songs like "Tunnel of Ions" and "Geodesic Dome"?


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 28, 2010)

The Rhombitruncated Icosidodecahedrons.


----------



## Black_tear (Oct 28, 2010)

xposed, misery z, sound like hip hop gangs, 
sceptrum... reminds me of an old videogame console eheh

StringMoan
Pushed Forward
American Silence
Dagger 
Crystal
Awake


----------



## Antimatter (Oct 29, 2010)

Name it Eigen


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 29, 2010)

Cerebral Palsy Pizza Party


----------



## bostjan (Oct 29, 2010)

Villiage of Eibon has a ring to it.


----------



## White Cluster (Oct 29, 2010)

Pick a favorite prog song and there ya go..

Stars Die
Hemispheres
Divine Wings of Tragedy
Awaken
Supper's Ready
Karn Evil #9
Worlds Apart
Echoes


----------



## Malkav (Oct 29, 2010)

ETERNAL CACTUS


----------

